# Teile anfertigen lassen



## yo gomez (11. August 2003)

Wer weiß, wo man sich in Hamburg Teile nach Maß fertigen lassen kann?
Es geht um ein Schaltauge, daß nach dem Vorbild angefertigt werden müßte.
Vielen Dank für jegliche Tipps...


----------



## BikeRideKiel (12. August 2003)

Geh doch einfach in eine Firma, die Teile aus jeglichen materialien herstellen und geb n auftrag auf. In HH gibts sicher ne firma, die Metallbearbeitung u. ä. macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (12. August 2003)

Da hat BikeRideKiel wohl recht, sollte doch eigentlich jede Schlosserrei machen können. 

Insofern, schau doch einfach mal in's Branchenbuch, wo es bei dir auf der Ecke 'ne Schlosserei gibt!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Sanz (12. August 2003)

Die Kontur eines austauschbaren Schaltauges müsste im ersten Schritt aus einem Blech gelasert werden. Hier müsstest Du mit einem Muster mal vorsichtig bei einem Blechverarbeitenden Betrieb anfragen (Beispiel: Fa. Classen GmbH in Rellingen Tel.: 04101/31810). Im zweiten Schritt müsste dann der Formschluß gefräßt werden. Im günstigen Falle macht das vielleicht die oben genannte Firma mit. Ansonsten ist hier ein Betrieb mit mechanischer Zerspanung (Fräsen) gefragt (Beispiel: Fa. Kellas in Harburg, Tel.: 040/76751517). Regionale Alternativfirmen findest Du sonst noch in den Gelben Seiten. Im ganzen gesehen wird das ganze nicht günstig. Aber wenn Du an Deinem Rahmen hängst und es kein Ersatzschaltauge mehr gibt, warum nicht ?
Ach ja, ich habe für ein Ersatzschaltauge für mein Stumpjumper als Serienteil auch schon 40 Euro bezahlt.

Andre


----------



## BikeRideKiel (15. August 2005)

kann man son schaltauge nich einfach aus edelstahl oder Alu fertigen lassen? also nen block stahl, löcher bohren, und die rundungen etc reinfeilen oder fräsen? würd das nich halten? oder warum so viele komplizierte arbeitsschritte?

Ps.: hab nämlich auch das prob, dass mir des ding durchgebrochen is -,-"


----------



## Acki (16. August 2005)

Wenn Du dir die Arbeit machen möchtest, habe ich folgende Idee für dich ( ist bestimmt billiger als irgendwo anfertigen lassen ). Vorausgesetzt, Du hast das nötige Werkzeug :

Das Schaltauge besteht ja quasi aus zwei Ebenen. Im Idealfall sind beide gleich dick. Nimm also für jede Ebene entsprechend dickes Alu-Blech. Lege nun das Schaltauge mit der einen Seite auf das Blech und ziehe eine Linie rundherum. Mach es mit der anderen Seite genau so ( könnte etwas fummelig werden da die erste Ebene im Weg ist). 
Dann sägst und feilst Du beide Ebenen aus dem Blech heraus und schraubst sie mit kleinen Schräubchen zusammen (versenkte Inbusschrauben sehen bestimmt gut aus). Zum Schluss kommt noch das Gewinde für das Schaltwerk und das Loch oder die Löcher zur Befestigung am Rahmen rein.
Fertig ist das Schaltauge.
Ich habe es selbst noch nicht gemacht, sehe aber kein Problem dabei, außer, dass es etwas Zeit kostet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## BikeRideKiel (11. April 2006)

hmmm, die 2 ebenen braucht man doch gar nicht zusammenschrauben ... das könnte man doch auch aus einem teil fertigen, indem man die ebene einfach runterfeilt. gut, wegen den maßen ... naja, bisschen Pi x Daumen und dann passt das schon *gg*

Allerdings weiss ich, dass "gute" Gewindeschneider nen Heiden Geld kosten und man sich da eher n neues SA kauft.

HIER gehts ab 109 Turo's los =)

MFG Pierre


----------

